# Need prayers, please...



## Sargent (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi everyone.

Right now, I'm in the hospital being treated for what might possibly be a MRSA infection in my foot.  

This is the most pain I've ever been in.

Also, say a prayer for my wife.  She's taking care of the kids and me... All while dealing with work issues.

My parents are helping a lot, too.

Thanks.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, MSRA can be tough to fight.  Prayers sent for you and your wife.


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2016)

prayers sent.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2016)

Prayers sent....get well soon.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 12, 2016)

from here


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 12, 2016)

Praying for all of you!

It will be a long treatment process. Went through it with my wife in'13.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 12, 2016)

I hope you get to feeking better soon.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 12, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 12, 2016)

Prayers sent from here too...............


----------



## Sargent (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks, everyone.  Should get the culture back today.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 25, 2016)

Prayers from here.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 25, 2016)

Praying a quick and successful recovery !!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 25, 2016)

Prayers said brother


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm praying for ya.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 29, 2016)

my prayers you beat this thing and get back on your feet!


----------



## goob (Feb 29, 2016)

Prayers!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 1, 2016)

Praying


----------

